# "Юпитер". "Технические характеристики".



## MiKont (18 Янв 2014)

Здравствуйте.

Что можно сказать о баяне с таким "комплектом" (категория механики и т.д.)?:

- правая механика улучшенной модификации (на втулках);
- дополнительные сцепки для увеличения жесткости 4-го ряда;
- нагрузка на правую клавиатуру 120г (сила пружины при нажатии);
- ровная нагрузка на каждую клавишу по 5-ти рядам;
- облегченная титановая левая механика;
- бесшумная оклеенная горка; 
- стенки корпуса из резонансной древесины (ель без сучков, толщина стенок не более 4,5 мм);
- аккорд ручной работы из стали 0,5 мм. -0,6 мм. – 0,7 мм. 
- мех 18 борин ;
- настройка 440 Гц; 

И кто может быть мастер механической части инструмента?


----------



## ze_go (18 Янв 2014)

хороший "комплект" механики. 
Васильевы скорее всего.
аккорд чей?


----------



## zet10 (20 Янв 2014)

Очень хороший аккорд


----------



## zet10 (20 Янв 2014)

Думаю злые языки. У меня был Левачевский аккорд, могу сказать это был один из лучших инструментов за все это время, хотя, конечно, сами понимаете, что у одного и того же мастера аккорд от аккорда может существенно отличаться. Все нужно проверять по факту, а не доверять слухам! Злопыхателей полно!


----------



## Jupiter (20 Янв 2014)

MiKont писал:


> Вот всё хочу понять, это "злые языки" или те, у кого стоит аккорд Чернова, Гусева, Арапова и т.п



Ну, это не совсем так: злые языки здесь ни причём. Левачёв был не стабилен: на 2-3 аккорда у него один не получался: то есть, и ломкий, и не строил, и разыгрывался тяжело: приходилось настраивать чуть ли не каждый квартал, но это первые 2-3 года. Потом, как правило, и звучал хорошо, и проблем не было.
Однозначно, что по всем характеристикам Левачёв проигрывает тем же Васильеву, Чернову, Арапову, Гусеву, Совалкову, не говоря уже о Малышеве.
Но, повторюсь- это не "средненький" мастер по параметрам покупателей (у мастеров шкала мастерства мастеров совершенно другая). Кстати, на Левачёвские голоса никогда не ставилась Васильевская механика (если только это не "левый" инструмент- что греха таить: кушать-то хочется, и поэтому все мастера, группируясь, делают "левые", не проходящие через Баринова, инструменты.
Успехов...


----------



## диапазон64 (21 Янв 2014)

Раз уж речь снова пошла о Левачевском аккорде, то и я решил кое чем поделиться. 
У меня был Юпитер в недалеком прошлом с аккордом Левачева. ( продал в Бразилию прошлой весной). Аккорд был выше среднего.  По тембру был не очень мягким, но меня устраивал.  Присутствовала какая то неровность при ответе. Строй  держался недолго после полной настройки. На фортиссимо начинал захлебываться а при крещендо
детонировал. За два года сломались два языка. 
Одно мне нравилось- ответ готовых аккордов был практически идеальным в плане мелодичности.


----------



## Jupiter (22 Янв 2014)

MiKont писал:


> Jupiter, инструмент вряд ли "левый". У Баринова на фабрике стоит пока, с биркой, с паспортом.



Ну так что же тогда думаете? Берите...Если от Баринова...


----------

